# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Klieren >  Bultje onder kaak?

## rafaelo

hallo ik heb een bultje die helemaal rond is net onder mijn kin naast me linker kaak. dier kan je gwoon in duwen en zo maar hij verschuift niet als ik er op druk doet het wel pijn en rechts zit niets. vind het wat raar ben ook vaak verkouden etc maar hij hoort daar niet te zitten lijkt mij of wel? zit precies onder mijn linker kaak wat zou dat kunnen zijn? bedankt

----------


## Wendy

Hallo,

Ik heb ook wel eens een opgezette klierbult bij mijn kaak. Maar dan voornamelijk als ik verkouden ben. Ik hoef dan ook niet aan beide kanten te hebben. Wel heb ik dan vaak last van m'n keel. Zit het bij jou ook dicht bij je oor? Anders zou ik toch eens naar de dokter gaan en vragen wat het is.

Groetjes, Wendy

----------


## rafaelo

jah het vreemde is zit nu weer in me nek de zelfde is een knikker zo groot maar hij zat eerst net onder me huid hij gaat nu steeds verder weg maar wel steeds iets groter?

----------


## rafaelo

denk dat ik maar is ga bellen het is zo vreemd. aan de zij kant van je nek zitten toch ook 2 klieren? die zetten ook wel is op en heb ik een klein beetje moete met slikken

----------


## rafaelo

het voelt net of me nek 2 x groter is en hals ze zitten vooral aan de zij kant soms zijn ze erg dik en dan zakt het weer weg word er best gek van heb zo veel kwaalen maar jah waar komt het door me buik waarschijnlijk pds niet zeker. vaak koude handen voeten erg droge mond last van slikken etc

----------


## Nora

Ben je al naar de huisarts geweest? Die kan je zorgen wegnemen. Er zitten inderdaad ook klieren in je nek. Maar ook spieren en die kunnen ook gespannen zijn en dus bulten veroorzaken. Sterkte ermee.

Groetjes, Nora

----------


## rafaelo

ben er geweest maar ze zegt dat het nix is en kijkt niet eens bijna. raar heb nu weer veel last van mond keel slikken net of er een prop zit bultje onder mijn adams appel. en odeem in me voet ook begon gister te steeken brrrr weet niet wat ik moet vind gwoon dat ze is iets moet doen vooral met me keel net og er een bal zit ofzo raar

----------


## esly

Hallo ga toch maar nog eens vragen ik ben jaren bezig geweest en nu heb ik een vergrote schildklier dus struma hier hebben ze niks gevonden ik ben in leuven geweest omdat mijn gezondheid heel erg achter uit is gegaan dus de schilldklier regelt zowat bijna alles beter een keer voor niks gaan of niet bij ons in familie heerst die ziekte ook nog eens en dan nog werd het bij mij hier in nederland niks gevonden ik hoop dat het inmiddels al wat beter gaat

----------


## esly

inderdaad heb ik eer gisteren een echo gekregen en daar zagen iets vreeemds bij de schildklier ik moet nog eventjes wachten ze bellen me op voor een biopsie in de scan ben ik al geweest ze gaan die eerst bekijken en ik heb inmiddels problemen met slikken hen onder tussen strumasol tabletten drie keer per dag gekregen en die werken wel goed ben al iets fitter kan al iets meer danvoor heen en hartslag komt van schildklier vandaan maar al twee dagen een waarde van75 pols is toch beter alleen in ziekenhuis was het behoorlijk hoog want ze vermoeder ook pulmonale hypertensie maar dat is stop gezet ivm schildklier

----------

